
Show HN: Issue Haven – a collection of open issues for newcomers to Open Source - Malp
https://issuehaven.com
======
Malp
Hi HN,

I'm a high school student who found myself struggling to find places to apply
my programming skills aside from simple projects and CS contest problems, and
ran into many people who faced the same issue.

In response, I made Issue Haven over the course of the past few months to
automatically curate a catalogue of beginner-friendly issues from large
projects on Github (i.e. cerbot, Ansible).

This is my largest project to-date (and Show HN) so all feedback is greatly
welcomed!

